# [How-To] Plexiglas/Bastlerglas - Wie sollte man es bearbeiten?



## TheSomberlain (19. Juni 2008)

*Plexiglas vs. Bastlerglas – Unterschiede und Gemeinsamkeiten*

  Da man hier im Forum öfters mal Mods sieht die viel Plexiglas einschließen und Leute Probleme bei der Verarbeitung haben, möchte ich euch hier zum Thema Plexiglas und seinem günstigen Ableger Bastlerglas einen kleinen Vergleich zeigen und Tipps zur Verarbeitung aufzeigen

 *Zuerst einmal die etwas trockene Theorie, aber wenn dann wird das hier vernünftig gemacht *

*1. Was ist Plexiglas?*

  Plexiglas oder Acrylglas ist ein Kunststoff, genauer „Polymethylmethacrylat - PMMA“.
  (Plexiglas ist ein geschützter Markenname der Firma Röhm, heute bekannt als Evonik.)
  Dabei handelt es sich um einen Thermoplast, d.h. Plexiglas schmilzt, bevor es verbrennt.
  Die Glasübergangstemperatur beträgt 105°C, oberhalb dieser Temperatur ist Plexiglas leicht verformbar. Unterhalb dieser ist es wie Glas fest, wie der Name schon sagt.

  Die empfohlene maximale Betriebstemperatur beträgt 70-80°C, je nach Qualität.
  Kurzzeitig sind auch Temperaturen nahe 105°C möglich.


*Vorteile gegenüber Bastlerglas:*

+ Hohe Kratzfestigkeit
  + Leichter zu bearbeiten da etwas wärmebeständiger
  + UV-Beständigkeit

  Bezugsquellen: Ich persönlich kaufe beim Ebayhändler meines Vertrauens.

*2. Was ist Bastlerglas?*

Bastlerglas ist ebenfalls ein Thermoplast, jedoch handelt es sich im Gegensatz zu Plexiglas um „Polystyrol – PS“. Die Glasübergangstemperatur liegt bei 92°C, die empfohlene maximale Betriebstemperatur beträgt ca. 50°C, darüber weicht es bereits langsam auf.

*Vorteile gegenüber Plexiglas:*
  + Günstiger
  + Leichter zu verformen da weicher

  Bezugsquellen: Baumarkt


=================================================



*Einsatzmöglichkeiten*

  Für den Einsatz im Casemodding eignen sich beide Materialen, da ihre Betriebsmöglichkeiten in diesem Bereich nicht überschritten wird. 
  Unbedingt empfehlenswert ist Plexiglas, wenn man UV-Lampen in seinem Gehäuse einsetzt, da Bastlerglas durch UV-Licht altert.

  Bei der Anfertigung von besonderen Formen hat man bei Plexiglas den Vorteil, dass man nicht so schnell die Grenze erreicht wie beim Bastlerglas, so dass man auch mal einen kleinen Fehler verziehen bekommt.


================================================= 
*
**Verarbeitung von Plexiglas und Bastlerglas*

*Allgemeines:*

  Es empfiehlt sich immer die Schutzfolie bis zum Ende der Bearbeitung drauf zu lassen, da sie der beste Schutz vor Kratzern ist.
Ab einer Materialstärke > 3 mm empfiehlt sich eine Kühlung beim Bearbeiten. Häufig wird als Kühlung Druckluft oder Wasser empfohlen, von Wasser halte ich jedoch nicht viel, ich nutze lieber Spiritus.


*1. Anreißen der Schablone*

  Zum Anreißen sollte man mit einem Edding die Konturen aufzeichnen, vom Einsatz einer Reißnadel oder eines Körners sollte man absehen, da das Material dafür nicht kratzfest genug ist bzw. zu leicht reißt und man unschöne Spuren nach der Bearbeitung hat.

*2. Sägen*

  Beim Zusägen von Plexiglas und Bastlerglas sollte man im Allgemeinen Metallsägeblätter nutzen, da diese mehr und kleinere Zähne haben als Holzsägeblätter und die Kanten damit sauberer werden und die Gefahr von Rissen geringer ist.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





  Bei der Benutzung einer Tischsäge ist der Vorschub zu beachten, bei zu hohem Vorschub drohen Risse aufgrund des hohen Drucks, bei zu niedrigem kann das Material schmelzen aufgrund der Reibung.

  Bei der Benutzung einer Stichsäge ist dies ebenfalls zu beachten. Weiterhin muss der Pendelhub auf Null gestellt werden!

  Bei einer Handsäge kann man eigentlich nicht allzu viel verkehrt machen, dafür wird das Ergebnis nicht so sauber und erfordert eine intensivere Nachbehandlung.

*3. Brechen*

  Eine weitere Möglichkeit um die gewünschte Form zu erzeugen ist das Brechen. Dabei ritzt man das Plexiglas mit einem Ritzmesser (Ein scharfes Cuttermesser sollte auch gehen) mehrmals an der gewünschten Kante an, lieber einmal zu oft als zu wenig. 
  Danach bricht man das Material an dieser Kante indem man einfach die Platte über die Kante biegt.
  !!! Handschuhe tragen, ab und zu kann der Bruch auch mal daneben gehen !!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*4. Bohren*

  Das Bohren sollte keine Probleme machen wenn man auf folgendes achtet:
  Dadurch, dass das Körnen ein Problem darstellen kann empfiehlt sich der Einsatz eines Anbohrers, mit diesem verrutscht man bei weitem nicht so schnell. Er dient jedoch lediglich zum Anbohren wie der Name schon sagt (Bei mir auf der Arbeit werden die vielleicht missbraucht ), ~2 mm Tiefe reicht schon, der kleine Kegel soll nur den eigentlichen Bohrer führen zu Beginn. 

Die Anbohrer sehen so aus:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Zum eigentlichen Bohren:

  Es gibt zwar extra sogenannte Acrylbohrer mit einem anderen Spitzwinkel zwischen 60° und 90° und einem anderen Schliff an den Schneiden damit sie eher schaben als schneiden aber ein normaler Bohrer genügt vollkommen wenn man nicht zu sehr drückt (Auch Männer sollten Gefühl haben ).
  Sollte euch das Material schmelzen, nicht den Bohrer in der Bohrung stoppen, unter Umständen bekommt ihr ihn nicht mehr aus der Bohrung wenn das flüssige Plexiglas – Bastlerglas wieder erstarrt ist. Zieht ihn einfach im Laufen heraus, lasst den Kunststoff trocknen und kratzt ihn vom Bohrer ab. Danach einfach weiterbohren.
  Bei einer besonders tiefen Bohrung den Bohrer mehrmals zwischendurch aus dem Loch holen und an der Luft abkühlen lassen.

  Drehzahlen (Sinnvolle, auch wenn Plexiglas mehr mitmachen würde):
            Durchmesser    |      Drehzahl
3 - - - - - -                    4000
4 - - - - - -                     3000
5 - - - - - -                     2500
6 - - - - - -                     2000
7 - - - - - -                     1750
8 - - - - - -                     1600
9 - - - - - -                     1400
10 - - - - - -1250
​
*5. Gewindeschneiden*

  Grundsätzlich ist das Gewindeschneiden bei Plexiglas möglich, jedoch sollte man vorsichtig arbeiten (Hohe Bruchgefahr) und oft die Späne brechen und viel Schneidöl einsetzen. Zudem empfiehlt sich der Einsatz eines Schneidsatzes aus Vor-, Haupt- und Fertigschneider statt eines Einschneiders, da das Plexiglas so weniger belastet wird.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*6. Fräsen*

  Beim Fräsen von Plexiglas gilt prinzipiell das selbe wie beim Bohren, beim Schmelzen nicht einfach stoppen sondern erst frei fahren. Als Richtwerte für das Arbeiten empfiehlt sich für HSS Schnittgeschwindigkeit vc= 40 m/min, für VHM Schnittgeschwindigkeit vc= 60 m/min, f = 0,005 mm pro Zahn.
Empfehlenswert ist der Einsatz von Schlichtfräsern da Schrubbfräser zu grob arbeiten für das Material.

Erläuterungen: 

HSS: Schnellarbeitsstahl (Der "normale" Fräser ist solch einer)
VHM: VollHartMetall (Diese Fräser sind härter als HSS-Fräser und somit sind höhere Schnittgeschwindigkeiten möglich, bei Benutzung höchstens Luftkühler, VHM kühlt man nicht)
Die Drehzahl n berechnet sich wie folgt: n =  Vc / (Durchmesser Fräser*pi) *1000 (In der Rechnung die Einheiten ignorieren und Durchmesser mit Millimeter-Werten einsetzen)
Der Vorschub berechnet sich wie folgt: f gesamt = Anzahl der Zähne (Schnittkanten) * f

Schlichtfräser



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schruppfräser



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*7. Schleifen, Feilen, Polieren*

  Als abschließende Behandlung nach den anderen sollte das Plexiglas entgratet werden und je nach Oberfläche auch geschliffen. Wieder gilt es die Temperaturen zu beachten, was beim Feilen und Schleifen von Hand kein Problem darstellen sollte. Beim Einsatz von Maschinen muss man schon mehr aufpassen. 
  Allgemein kann man Grob- und Mittelschliff sowohl trocken als auch nass durchführen, für den Feinschliff und das Abziehen empfiehlt es sich nass zu schleifen.
 Bei der Politur sollte man beachten das die Politurpaste acrylglasverträglich sind, ansonsten sollte es keine Probleme geben.
Alternativ auch Zahnpasta (beim Nassschliff) wenn man nur wenige Kleinteile hat.

*8. Biegen*

Plexiglas lässt sich als Thermoplast hervorragend verformen wenn man es erwärmt. Dabei muss man einen Heißluftföhn einsetzen, nicht den von Mutti mopsen . Am besten das zu Biegende Stück an einer Kante ausrichten, dann langsam und gleichmäßig erwärmen, den Föhn nicht auf eine Stelle halten, das kann z.B. kleine Blasen im Werkstoff geben. 
Solange erwärmen bis man die Scheibe mit wenig Kraft verbiegen kann, jedoch sollte sie nicht von alleine umbiegen.
Danach in Ruhe abkühlen lassen, nicht abschrecken, dadurch können Risse entstehen.

 *9. Mattieren*

Um Plexiglas zu mattieren gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten:


Sandstrahlen
Schleifpapier
Gravieren
Schleifen      mit Bimsmehl
 
Das Sandstrahlen steht sicherlich nicht jedem zur Verfügung aber wer es kann, sollte es nutzen, da man ein schön gleichmäßiges Ergebnis erhält.
Wenn man die gesamte Fläche mattieren will, muss man eigentlich nichts weiter beachten, höchstens, dass man die Pistole nicht zu nah ans Glas hält, aber selbst da dürfte nichts passieren.


Für Schriftzüge läuft es eigentlich bei allen Techniken gleich ab, man schneidet das Motiv nach Möglichkeit aus einer selbstklebenden Folie aus und klebt diese auf. Die Folie sollte möglichst stark kleben, ansonsten besteht die Gefahr das man Macken am Rand bekommt. 

Beim Schleifpapier empfiehlt sich eine Körnung von 600-1000, die Bewegung sollte kreisend oder gerade sein, nicht wild durcheinander gepflügt. 

Beim Gravieren sollte man eine niedrige Drehzahl wählen aufgrund der Gefahr des Schmelzens. Weiterhin sollte man sich von außen nach innen vorarbeiten, d.h. erst die Konturen und dann die Flächen ausfüllen. Wenn man verschiedene Gravuraufsätze zur verfügung hat, sollten man für die Konturen einen Aufsätz wählen mit Kegelstumpfform, und mit der Kante gravieren, da man so eine stärkere Gravur der Kante erzielt und das Motiv so besser vom Rest der Scheibe getrennt wird.

Zum Schleifen mit Bimsmehl verweise ich auf ein Tutorial 
 
Nach Abschluss der Arbeiten sollte man die Scheibe einmal putzen, während sie noch nass ist sieht das Ergebnis zwar noch nicht so berauschend aus, aber sobald es getrocknet ist, sollte das Ergebnis überzeugen.
  




Ich hoffe euch hiermit eine kleine Hilfe geben zu können bei euren Mods!

(Konstruktive) Kritik ist wie immer erwünscht 

TheSomberlain 



Update 24.06. : Biegen, Zahnpasta-Tipp von Klutten
Update 27.06. : Mattieren, inkl. Link zum Einsatz von Bimsmehl (Danke an D1ab0lic)


----------



## Oliver (8. August 2008)

*Diskussionsthread:* http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...bastlerglas-wie-sollte-man-es-bearbeiten.html


----------

